# Known Issues



## bonut88 (Jan 25, 2016)

I know it's a fairly new engine still. Has anyone had any issues yet, how many miles do you currently have? 

So far i'm only sitting at 3,500 on my 1.4. Love the car so far, my first VW.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

4000 miles and so far no issues..

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vwborco (Mar 23, 2016)

3200 miles on my '16 Jetta 1.4t, zero issues with the engine but countless issues with the car. Back at the dealer currently with CEL number 3, all for brake and wiring issues so far.


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

Our 2014 Skoda runs just fine still after 18000km.

1.4TSI /TFSI with cam chain I would drop out on, unless 15000km oil intervals.


----------



## mjcmsp (Feb 10, 2011)

Bad EVAP valve replaced under warranty. Only issue so far. I guess that isn't engine specific, but there is only one car with the engine (in the US anyways) at the moment.


----------



## PhreshNes (Jan 26, 2012)

This is a proven motor in Europe. So far in at the dealership, we haven't had any problems. I am really surprised about how much HP and torque they can produce, its nothing to write home about but not bad for a tiny motor


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

PhreshNes said:


> This is a proven motor in Europe. So far in at the dealership, we haven't had any problems. I am really surprised about how much HP and torque they can produce, its nothing to write home about but not bad for a tiny motor


Yes. I checked the 1.8T for comparison, and when they botn run a flat 250 Nm from 1500rpm up to 3500 rpm, it made sense to go budget for us on a reasonable daily. And it works ok with approx 0.65~0.7 L per 10km on OEM 18".


----------



## T Dot (Mar 14, 2000)

when will they start porting this engine to other models - like the wagon?


----------



## Byrdman210 (May 23, 2016)

PhreshNes said:


> This is a proven motor in Europe. So far in at the dealership, we haven't had any problems. I am really surprised about how much HP and torque they can produce, its nothing to write home about but not bad for a tiny motor


Do they have much in the way of performance upgrades for it over in Europe yet?


----------



## Fantomasz (Aug 15, 2001)

VWoA should offer this engine in US in Golf as base engine. I just bought 2016 Golf with 125hp version. People may think that it is only 125hp but this car is really nice to drive. It feels fast.


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Fantomasz said:


> VWoA should offer this engine in US in Golf as base engine. I just bought 2016 Golf with 125hp version. People may think that it is only 125hp but this car is really nice to drive. It feels fast.


They do Already. Well its a 150bhp if i remember correctly. 170 something torque 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

10k miles and nothing. Car seems a bit fragile..but that may just be me.

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

FYI I took my car in for service and there was a recall for my car regarding a brake booster issue. It required an ECU software update. 

Sent from my LG V10 using Tapatalk


----------



## Rickyj2013 (Mar 17, 2016)

*no issues*

20k on my 2016 jetta and no issues besides hitting a deer:banghead:


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

12k miles 2017 jetta 1.4t manual no issues and its 150 hp and 184 ft/lbs of torque

Sent from my LGLS775 using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Got mine in june 2016 at 10k boost pressure sensor was replaced for check engine light. @13.5k my light came back on for a brake booster issue. Need to take it in. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## wobg18t (Jul 15, 2005)

Bought mine June 2016. Have 7800 miles on it now. So far it's been back to the dealership twice for brake booster pressure sensor issue. Fist time they replaced the vacuum tube and sensor at 3800 miles and last week at they had to reflash the ECU. Other than that I haven't had any other issues. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Why was ECU reflash needed? Also, does everyone have the "odd" 3rd gear shift? IE it sort of feels like a CVT trans..


----------



## wobg18t (Jul 15, 2005)

From the service notes it due to a TSB that indicated the ECU needs reprogramming.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 93sc (Feb 9, 2017)

Had an issue where I lost a quart of oil by 4600 miles. At 2500 is was down 1/4 of a quart, 3500 was 1/2 a quart. Took it to the dealership. They drained all the oil, weighed the new oil they put in, and then took that oil back out and reweighed it after 1000mi (supposed to be a minimum of 650). Lost 2 grams of oil. They think it was either a ring not seated properly, that had seated, or an evap valve that was sticky. Right now its at 8500 and hasn't lost any more oil. It gets checked every Saturday now, which is about every 800 miles.

Edit: 2017 Jetta SE 1.4T w/ 5spd manual, picked it up in Dec.


----------



## garryt (Dec 22, 2016)

had one in work recently with a very noisy water pump. only 37k miles on car


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

*Noise issues*

I hear a very slight "jingle" when I rev the engine. My wife describes it as "chains" shaking. Hoping this isn't the water pump noise. There is also the clicking of the injectors (I'm guessing). This engine is NOT like my old 1.8 Civic. I also notice lots of "odd" noises when I put the A/C on.

Regarding oil. I did an oil change myself at 3500 miles (I used the Castrol OE 5-40 and filter from dealer for 60 Bucks, I'll probably start ordering Liquimoly Kit from ECS from now on). I haven't noticed ANY oil burning whatsoever. What I HAVE noticed, is that the car seems to have broken in over the past few thousand miles (I now have 5000). The turbo seems to spool quicker, and the engine seems to be a little smoother and ready to go. So I would think it's possible that a un-seated ring could cause an issue. I did typical "break-in" by driving semi-normal, and pushing it harder up some hills to get it nice and hot. I avoided lots of engine breaking. 

All-in-all, I expected some issues with this car - Considering VW's history. HOWEVER, for about 10 Grand less, I got a car that handles and drives better than an accord - and has pretty much the same features. The extra cost of maintenance will probably make it a wash.


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Now at 20k.....nothing

Sent from my VS990 using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

28k miles running good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nadir Point (Jun 1, 2017)

*Issues Known*

So apparently it is a known issue these engine will run for some thousands of miles/KMs without a problem. Whodathunkit?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

36k miles still good just some small shaking when idling but haven’t changed my spark plugs lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Bought in May 2016, now has 20k miles on it. No issues at all but I also am having a 3rd gear shifting issue. It's odd, feels notchy and mechanical like. Anyone else having the same thing?


----------



## McPixelz (Feb 5, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> I hear a very slight "jingle" when I rev the engine. My wife describes it as "chains" shaking. Hoping this isn't the water pump noise. There is also the clicking of the injectors (I'm guessing). This engine is NOT like my old 1.8 Civic. I also notice lots of "odd" noises when I put the A/C on.
> 
> Regarding oil. I did an oil change myself at 3500 miles (I used the Castrol OE 5-40 and filter from dealer for 60 Bucks, I'll probably start ordering Liquimoly Kit from ECS from now on). I haven't noticed ANY oil burning whatsoever. What I HAVE noticed, is that the car seems to have broken in over the past few thousand miles (I now have 5000). The turbo seems to spool quicker, and the engine seems to be a little smoother and ready to go. So I would think it's possible that a un-seated ring could cause an issue. I did typical "break-in" by driving semi-normal, and pushing it harder up some hills to get it nice and hot. I avoided lots of engine breaking.
> 
> All-in-all, I expected some issues with this car - Considering VW's history. HOWEVER, for about 10 Grand less, I got a car that handles and drives better than an accord - and has pretty much the same features. The extra cost of maintenance will probably make it a wash.


Lol I notice alot of odd A/C noises too. I think its just how it is. The airy sounds that come from it


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

A/C sounds are weird. Sounds like a bad power steering pump...and the smell from the vents is just terrible. 3rd gear has felt like a CVT transmission all along. It just sort of "slides", and pulls harder. Not a crisp shift at all. All other gears are very crisp.


----------



## jorbjorb (Nov 10, 2017)

So I’m currently waiting for a tow to the dealership. My car won’t shift out of third gear. When I go from reverse or neutral to drive it goes bang straight to third gear. Check engine light just came on and vw can’t get the car in for repair for a week. The car has been perfect until now but I’m kinda surprised this has happened with only 25000km on the clock.... last night was the first cold Winnipeg night with -25 but everyone else’s cars seem to be working. Any idea what it could be?


----------



## Stephane_jetta_2017 (Oct 18, 2017)

jorbjorb said:


> So I’m currently waiting for a tow to the dealership. My car won’t shift out of third gear. When I go from reverse or neutral to drive it goes bang straight to third gear. Check engine light just came on and vw can’t get the car in for repair for a week. The car has been perfect until now but I’m kinda surprised this has happened with only 25000km on the clock.... last night was the first cold Winnipeg night with -25 but everyone else’s cars seem to be working. Any idea what it could be?


Good day!
I am in Quebec, so cold temp will unfortunately comes here also very soon. Do you know what was the problem? do you have a standard or auto?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

40k miles as of today and no issues whatsoever.. I have the 5 speed manual btw


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

No more manual transmission clutch slipping after tune guys found a clutch for the 1.4T


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jorbjorb (Nov 10, 2017)

Stephane_jetta_2017 said:


> Good day!
> I am in Quebec, so cold temp will unfortunately comes here also very soon. Do you know what was the problem? do you have a standard or auto?


Hello,

Turns out the car bottomed out pushing the cover into the transmission wiring breaking one or two of the wires. Is this crappy design or common with most vehicles? I don't drive the car that hard and drive slow over bumps so I can't remember where I would have done this. Either way the dealership fixed it and covered my rental but they said they usually wouldn't but want to maintain good customer service ratings. I'm just hoping this doesn't happen again.


----------



## Stephane_jetta_2017 (Oct 18, 2017)

jorbjorb said:


> Hello,
> 
> Turns out the car bottomed out pushing the cover into the transmission wiring breaking one or two of the wires. Is this crappy design or common with most vehicles? I don't drive the car that hard and drive slow over bumps so I can't remember where I would have done this. Either way the dealership fixed it and covered my rental but they said they usually wouldn't but want to maintain good customer service ratings. I'm just hoping this doesn't happen again.


Good for you. I just purchased the car, just 1900 km, huge difference compared to my Mazda3 2015. So far no regret:thumbup:


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

*FIRST PROBLEM with car*

Sticky window switch on passenger side. When I put window up, it keeps going down. If I hit it 2-3 times it goes up. It's pretty annoying. Anyone have this issue?


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Sticky window switch on passenger side. When I put window up, it keeps going down. If I hit it 2-3 times it goes up. It's pretty annoying. Anyone have this issue?


Are you sure it's not automatic Windows? I have them, press up or down once and windows go by themselves. Press button part of way, you control window as a normal power window. If going up/down automatically, and you press button twice, it'll stop the window.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Are you sure it's not automatic Windows? I have them, press up or down once and windows go by themselves. Press button part of way, you control window as a normal power window. If going up/down automatically, and you press button twice, it'll stop the window.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


It's not the auto-window. It only happens on passenger side. When "Pulling" the switch to raise the window, the window goes down. I have to pull 2-3 times for it to decide to go up, rather than down.


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

I just DREAD going to the dealer for anything. I've never brought any car I've owned back to dealer for a repair...even if under warranty. I feel like I'll come back with 6 other problems that randomly appear this next near.


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Mark17jettaS said:


> It's not the auto-window. It only happens on passenger side. When "Pulling" the switch to raise the window, the window goes down. I have to pull 2-3 times for it to decide to go up, rather than down.


Ohhh sorry, I must have misread, my fault. Did you do any work to the door recently? Sounds like something is backwards.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Ohhh sorry, I must have misread, my fault. Did you do any work to the door recently? Sounds like something is backwards.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Nah, no work on door. I got UNI re-flash a couple weeks ago, but that probably wouldn't cause it. My wife was actually the one who noticed. I kept telling her that they are automatic...but she was right, something is off. I think perhaps the wild temperature changes are doing something. I may have gotten that area wet when I was clearing snow. I'm hoping it just "fixes" itself.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Nah, no work on door. I got UNI re-flash a couple weeks ago, but that probably wouldn't cause it. My wife was actually the one who noticed. I kept telling her that they are automatic...but she was right, something is off. I think perhaps the wild temperature changes are doing something. I may have gotten that area wet when I was clearing snow. I'm hoping it just "fixes" itself.


I had this issue happen only 2 times when I put the window up it will come down and I’m just like WtF? All I do is keep doing it or I’ll turn the car off so everything resets and do it again. Not really bothers me but noticed only 2 times happening thru the 45k miles I have as of now. Mine is the most basic model and has the auto windows that go up all the way if u pull it up and goes down if u press it down all the way so idk how yours doesn’t have it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Cars been in the shop 4 times for multiple cylinder missfire. Ecm was updated, boost sensor changed, fuel pump changed, now Ecm to engine harness being replaced. Car is at 36750 miles. Issues started at 10000 ish miles. All covered under warrenty. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

With the issues you guys are having, do you think it may have something to do with where the car was assembled?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Cars been in the shop 4 times for multiple cylinder missfire. Ecm was updated, boost sensor changed, fuel pump changed, now Ecm to engine harness being replaced. Car is at 36750 miles. Issues started at 10000 ish miles. All covered under warrenty.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Did u had a CEL? Is yours auto or manual?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Did u had a CEL? Is yours auto or manual?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


multiple CEL's p300 301 302 303 304 and then the brake booster cell. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> multiple CEL's p300 301 302 303 304 and then the brake booster cell.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Hmm I see mine hasn’t turned on and I have like 44k miles already not a single time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Hmm I see mine hasn’t turned on and I have like 44k miles already not a single time
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Well ive heard a few have been in for the same issue. At first the wanted to blame it on my intake 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Well ive heard a few have been in for the same issue. At first the wanted to blame it on my intake
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Wat Intake? Lol that’s stupid I’ve had a drop in k&n filter for like 30k miles or so and still good


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

Just about to hit 11,000 km on our 2017 Jetta 1.4 TSI we bought in May... and now at idle the engine shakes like it's a mk1


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

David Househead said:


> Just about to hit 11,000 km on our 2017 Jetta 1.4 TSI we bought in May... and now at idle the engine shakes like it's a mk1


How often you doing oil changes?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

David Househead said:


> Just about to hit 11,000 km on our 2017 Jetta 1.4 TSI we bought in May... and now at idle the engine shakes like it's a mk1


Welcome to the break in period lol. I bought mine may 2016 and vw recommended 10k miles to break in fully cause I was complaining of tapping and shaking. Also shake is normal. I have a dogbone insert so the shake is more noticeable.

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> How often you doing oil changes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Technically he isn't due for one

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Technically he isn't due for one
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lol okay I really never noticed such things. Again break in period took me 3 months as I do a lot of highway 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Rabbitjoker (Sep 14, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Lol okay I really never noticed such things. Again break in period took me 3 months as I do a lot of highway
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


11000km ~6800 miles. Dang you flew through your break in!!! How far do you drive a day?

Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Rabbitjoker said:


> 11000km ~6800 miles. Dang you flew through your break in!!! How far do you drive a day?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


Lol back and forth around 120-150 depending if I have to do something ... around 750-850ish a week lol rn at 44k 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Wat Intake? Lol that’s stupid I’ve had a drop in k&n filter for like 30k miles or so and still good
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


It was a diy intake. They soon realized that was not the issue plus it wasnt on the car when i took it in

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> It was a diy intake. They soon realized that was not the issue plus it wasnt on the car when i took it in
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Stealerships are dumb. Sometimes they know less than what we do.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

Poetic50 said:


> How often you doing oil changes?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Haven't done even one yet, as the first oil change isn't scheduled until 15,000 km

But there's a new issue today... rotten smell inside. Maybe AC?


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

David Househead said:


> Haven't done even one yet, as the first oil change isn't scheduled until 15,000 km
> 
> But there's a new issue today... rotten smell inside. Maybe AC?


Cabin air filter maybe


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

Rabbitjoker said:


> Welcome to the break in period lol. I bought mine may 2016 and vw recommended 10k miles to break in fully cause I was complaining of tapping and shaking. Also shake is normal. I have a dogbone insert so the shake is more noticeable.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G950U using Tapatalk


I hope you're right. I'll update later if that turns out to be the case. Thanks!
Our last Jetta, a mk4 1.8T wagon, never shook at all, and was the smoothest running VW (out of 19 so far) we've ever owned. I miss it already


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

David Househead said:


> I hope you're right. I'll update later if that turns out to be the case. Thanks!
> Our last Jetta, a mk4 1.8T wagon, never shook at all, and was the smoothest running VW (out of 19 so far) we've ever owned. I miss it already


I have an 02 Vw Jetta 1.8t and that thing is a dream and also prob one of the best years and tunable of the Vw.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

Poetic50 said:


> Cabin air filter maybe
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Maybe, but with such a new car? Only a few months old... maybe they missed putting a filter in because we can smell the windshield wiper fluid inside the car when using it. Anyone else experience that? Never was able to smell so many outside smells inside any other VW we've had. It's weird.


----------



## David Househead (Jul 15, 2002)

Poetic50 said:


> I have an 02 Vw Jetta 1.8t and that thing is a dream and also prob one of the best years and tunable of the Vw.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Ours was an 04, so it had the 180 hp engine (with Magnaflow turbo back exhaust)... I miss the awesome power of the 1.8T, and German build quality of the wagon. But, do like the larger back seat since we have 2 kids in car seats, the fantastic fuel economy, and not having to use premium gasoline with this new Jetta.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

David Househead said:


> I miss the awesome power of the 1.8T, and German build quality of the wagon... but do like the larger back seat since we have 2 kids in car seats, the fantastic fuel economy, and not having to use premium gasoline with this new Jetta.


Not gonna lie about that I’ve got 48 Mpg average cruising at 79 mph highway at night.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

David Househead said:


> Maybe, but with such a new car? Only a few months old... maybe they missed putting a filter in because we can smell the windshield wiper fluid inside the car when using it. Anyone else experience that? Never was able to smell so many outside smells inside any other VW we've had. It's weird.


I can smell the wiper fluid if I have the button to let the outside air come in. And trust me a lot of smelly cattle where I live so I keep it on. It depends a lot on dust and pollen and many other things. Rotten smell like egg? Maybe someone threw an egg on ur car lol jk jk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Stealerships are dumb. Sometimes they know less than what we do.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yea they told me i put the stock intake back together wrong as well and had the vacum lines wrong... i lol'd a d told them theres no way the vacum lines are wrong because theres only one. And the intake can only go back on one way. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Yea they told me i put the stock intake back together wrong as well and had the vacum lines wrong... i lol'd a d told them theres no way the vacum lines are wrong because theres only one. And the intake can only go back on one way.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Are you F*cking kidding? That’s totally stupid there’s only the PCV vacuum hose as far as I know and that’s omg that stupid dude so stupid to laugh for an entire day about it.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Are you F*cking kidding? That’s totally stupid there’s only the PCV vacuum hose as far as I know and that’s omg that stupid dude so stupid to laugh for an entire day about it.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Car has now been in the shop for 13 days... still not fixed. However the time in the shop prior to this time when they said they fixed the issue i scanned the ecm out of curiosity and even though there was no check engine light i found a pending file with the same codes i took the car in for. Feel like im being dicked around. VW has made this a "tier 2" warrenty issue, whatever that may be... 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> Car has now been in the shop for 13 days... still not fixed. However the time in the shop prior to this time when they said they fixed the issue i scanned the ecm out of curiosity and even though there was no check engine light i found a pending file with the same codes i took the car in for. Feel like im being dicked around. VW has made this a "tier 2" warrenty issue, whatever that may be...
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Why you think they call it the stealership? Man just tell us the codes maybe here in the forum we can help. That’s bs I’m sorry to hear that bro.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Why you think they call it the stealership? Man just tell us the codes maybe here in the forum we can help. That’s bs I’m sorry to hear that bro.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


P300 p301 p302 p303 i believe. Its multiple cylinder missfire.... they cant figure it out. I probably wont have it back for another week. Hopefully none of the other 1.4 guys have this issue 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> P300 p301 p302 p303 i believe. Its multiple cylinder missfire.... they cant figure it out. I probably wont have it back for another week. Hopefully none of the other 1.4 guys have this issue
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Idk I have 45k miles and no issues and I have ran 86 88 and 90 and 91 octanes and still yet to see something 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> Idk I have 45k miles and no issues and I have ran 86 88 and 90 and 91 octanes and still yet to see something
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The dealer told me yesterday that my car is possibly the "unicorn"... they are now swapping injectors. They have checked timing, new plugs, coil packs, fuel pump. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> The dealer told me yesterday that my car is possibly the "unicorn"... they are now swapping injectors. They have checked timing, new plugs, coil packs, fuel pump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


The unicorn?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> The dealer told me yesterday that my car is possibly the "unicorn"... they are now swapping injectors. They have checked timing, new plugs, coil packs, fuel pump.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


Makes me wonder... did some reading-and lots of people say it’s ignition related and people often changes fuel and ignition components. Cam sensor maybe? Was there anything you felt different about it like the idle or the spool up time or anything out of the ordinary?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Cherb32 said:


> With the issues you guys are having, do you think it may have something to do with where the car was assembled?


I don’t know mine was assembled in Mexico... Puebla I think. And I’m still going around no issues. But who knows.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

Poetic50 said:


> I don’t know mine was assembled in Mexico... Puebla I think. And I’m still going around no issues. But who knows.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The only reason I ask is because in the MKV forum, people were experiencing problems based on where their car was assembled. That made me look at the sticker first before buying my rabbit at the time. 

Sent from my SM-N950U using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> The unicorn?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Lol yea.. the one 1.4 with the problems they cant seem to fix 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

LickThePenny said:


> Lol yea.. the one 1.4 with the problems they cant seem to fix
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


So after all, it was bad injectors and the problem is solved. Picked it up today 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

LickThePenny said:


> So after all, it was bad injectors and the problem is solved. Picked it up today
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


WTTTFFF that’s it... stealership Is sure making money out of that lol. I’m glad man hope you enjoy it and don’t give up on it since mine has already 46k miles and no problems. Keep us updated on mods on it as well.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## LickThePenny (Jun 1, 2016)

Poetic50 said:


> WTTTFFF that’s it... stealership Is sure making money out of that lol. I’m glad man hope you enjoy it and don’t give up on it since mine has already 46k miles and no problems. Keep us updated on mods on it as well.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Everything was covered under warrenty. It started prior to going out of 36k mile bumper to bumper warrenty. 

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------



## MoDDeDLyFeVW (Apr 25, 2018)

I have a little over 10,000 miles on my 17 Jetta 1.4t. Regular maintenance completed and no issues as of yet. Will keep you guys updated.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-J327A using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark17jettaS (Jan 17, 2017)

Just did a 4,000 mile road trip from NJ to South tip of Florida. I'm now at 38,000. I averaged 42 MPG for the trip, with probably 200+LB's of luggage (+ wife). I have Stage 1+ Tune. The car was smooth the entire way, and reinforced how awesome it is on the highway. Odd random noises aside, it is very pleasant to drive.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Mark17jettaS said:


> Just did a 4,000 mile road trip from NJ to South tip of Florida. I'm now at 38,000. I averaged 42 MPG for the trip, with probably 200+LB's of luggage (+ wife). I have Stage 1+ Tune. The car was smooth the entire way, and reinforced how awesome it is on the highway. Odd random noises aside, it is very pleasant to drive.


Lol damn man that’s wassup keep us updated how it goes.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

I have a 2016 Jetta 1.4T that I bought in Nov of 2016 and have right around 80k on the car now. The only problems I’ve had was around 60k, I had fuel pressure sensor go bad and it put my car into a limp mode, replaced under warranty, cylinder 1 misfire which ended up being the coil pack, paid out of pocket for that, around 70k, had to replace strut tower bushing/bearing, covered under extended warranty, and now I’m getting a lean code P2177 I believe and it’s been to the shop once, claimed it was bad gas, burned the gas up, changed to a different gas station, code stayed off for a few weeks, came back again, drove it for a little bit, went off, and just two nights ago came back on. So I doubt it was bad gas, or maybe it was one of few contributing factors. Who knows. I’ll be bringing it back again, and see what they find this time. I did have the engine light come on for the brake booster with only like 200 miles on it in the beginning when I first got the car and that was fixed in like 10 minutes with an update. Overall, the car is great, just some dumb problems here and there, but I do put a lot of miles on the car every year so things are bound to break possibly faster than most others.


----------



## IReapZz (Jun 16, 2018)

At 38k miles and I've been tuned with unitronic since 18k miles. Drive the card relatively hard and also have an exhaust along with an Injen intake. Haven't had any issues to speak of yet with the car. We will see what happens later on but the car has been really good Too me. Also it's a 6 speed auto if that matters to ya.


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

So just an update, the p2177 was caused by bad injectors. Changed my fuel pump and injectors and now everything runs smooth as butter. No more random idle shake I used to get which makes me think since I've read through this post some people getting that that the factory injectors are bad to begin with and have been revised since then. Anyways, car has been great, at 80k now and still climbing the mileage train. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

Just reached 70k miles (from 40mile since I bought it) 
Not a single issue with it. Had K&N drop in since 10k miles. Had exhaust mufflers both removed about 10k miles with that and stock tune. Car pulls hard and great and also gets a redline a day and driven hard too. Car gets 91 octane for about 2 months now and it’s been good. About to go Custom Intake in a week or so when I get the elbow pipe. Also I would be buying this eBay Blow off pipe ( forge knockoff) and see how it works.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> Just reached 70k miles (from 40mile since I bought it)
> Not a single issue with it. Had K&N drop in since 10k miles. Had exhaust mufflers both removed about 10k miles with that and stock tune. Car pulls hard and great and also gets a redline a day and driven hard too. Car gets 91 octane for about 2 months now and it’s been good. About to go Custom Intake in a week or so when I get the elbow pipe. Also I would be buying this eBay Blow off pipe ( forge knockoff) and see how it works.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you have a video of what the car sounds like with both mufflers cut off and how does it sound inside?

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

ViewlessSquid said:


> Do you have a video of what the car sounds like with both mufflers cut off and how does it sound inside?
> 
> Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


https://youtu.be/IwWrh7umGck
https://youtu.be/39k0738ZvPc
https://youtu.be/gp2f8DbIFSY
https://youtu.be/DNT6Jl1L9_I
https://youtu.be/oD2Zq1V9Dy8
https://youtu.be/GEjcE9jtkGE

Took me a while but all uploaded now lol. Sorry for no tip. Tip broke off. Btw those are custom LEDs if you were wondering.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ViewlessSquid (Mar 22, 2017)

Poetic50 said:


> https://youtu.be/IwWrh7umGck
> https://youtu.be/39k0738ZvPc
> https://youtu.be/gp2f8DbIFSY
> https://youtu.be/DNT6Jl1L9_I
> ...


Sounds pretty good. Might look into it myself. Thanks. 

Sent from my moto g(6) using Tapatalk


----------



## atikovi (Oct 19, 2001)

159,000 miles on a 2015 I bought in the spring. Had to replace the Mechatronic and did the timing belt job. Everything feels solid for a car with those miles.


----------



## [email protected] (Jan 13, 2019)

56k miles and on my 1.4l Jetta. Getting code p0302 and p0017. Had EPC light and check engine light on. Replaces spark plugs and EPC light went off but check engine is still on. Just replaced the Camshaft Position Sensor and lights still on. Engine is making a loud squealing noise and shaking. Any ideas?


----------



## umeng2002 (Jul 9, 2003)

Around 35,000 miles; I noticed a bit of power reduction and hesitation in power delivery when giving it a lot of throttle.

Had my spark plugs replaced as scheduled at the 40,000 miles service, and the power is back to where it was (at least it feels like it's all good now). It idles a tad smoother too.

Never had a CEL now at 41,000 miles.

2016 Jetta SE Auto.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

17 1.4T 5spd. 77k only CEL was for P04F0. NOTE: Do not overfill your tank. Once it clicks take it off and done. Thanks to overfilling I think my evap purge valve might have got some gas. Either way I shut it off and stayed permanent then went away then it just came back . I’m almost empty so hopefully this will help clean it off. Other than that no CEL so far.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Cherb32 (Jun 18, 2006)

[email protected] said:


> 56k miles and on my 1.4l Jetta. Getting code p0302 and p0017. Had EPC light and check engine light on. Replaces spark plugs and EPC light went off but check engine is still on. Just replaced the Camshaft Position Sensor and lights still on. Engine is making a loud squealing noise and shaking. Any ideas?


May want to start your own thread with this one. Were there any additional codes after it was all replaced? 

Sent from my Samsung Note 8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

The lease on my 2017 Jetta SE is coming up. I'm making arrangements to sell to Carvana or Carmax due to the high resale values of used cars to pocket some equity. 12,900 miles on it currently. That being said, here are the issues I have had:

1. Oil seeping from Rear Main Seal first noticed at 11,600 miles. It is a minor seep that doesn't drip but would be concerning if I were to keep the car. I think it has to actively drip for VW warranty to cover the repair.
2. Not engine related but the Push button start system gets erratic when the weather turns colder. I get the key symbol on the cluster, or a message saying key not found even after replacing key fob batteries. Incidence is intermittent, maybe once a week.


----------



## fastinradford (Aug 3, 2010)

At 12k miles and already problems like that I would jump Ship too. 

Newer cars are ****e!


----------



## Encinoman45 (Jan 13, 2018)

fastinradford said:


> At 12k miles and already problems like that I would jump Ship too.
> 
> Newer cars are ****e!


Yeah, I was planning on buying out the lease till I started running into problems with it. Hate to admit it but I just bought a new 2020 Toyota Rav4 LE this weekend. Its not nearly as fun to drive, but at this point I'm ok with just a boring, reliable appliance to get me around and I need the additional cargo capacity of a crossover.


----------



## Poetic50 (Feb 17, 2017)

17 Jetta 1.4T 5 speed reporting 107k miles no issues so far!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mk6ChrisKing (Oct 7, 2019)

Poetic50 said:


> 17 Jetta 1.4T 5 speed reporting 107k miles no issues so far!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Keep climbing 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

